# THQ Announce Dawn of War II - Chaos Rising



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.thq.com/uk/news/show/8253

http://www.thq.com/uk/game/detail/5673


The rumours raised in the aftermath of THQ's recent miniature mailing are true.













> *Chaos Rising™ Announced!*
> 
> The next chapter in the critically acclaimed RTS, Dawn of War II...
> 
> ...





> *Game details*
> 
> Genre: Strategy
> 
> ...


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

This looks like it may be worth buying as soon as it comes out. A friend has been wanting to see Chaos in DoW II, and I really think it will do well. I wonder how using tainted wargear will affect gameplay and the storyline, maybe THQ can pull it off. I've seen better track records, barring the DoW series, but I've seen worse too.

I'll agree with some other heretics in saying I hope some of the other legions are represented as well. IIRC, the Black Legion hires some cultists, especially sorcerors of Nurgle and Khorne to make plague marines and berzerkers. It would be nice to field a squad of Tsons or ECs in a multiplayer game.

P.S: thanks for the quick catch, Jez.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Whoopie. Fucking. Doo.

Chaos is playable as a race in mp only. Total and complete lack of interest in the expansion now.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

that look to be awesome!!


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Bah, and humbug, and other disinterested noises. DoW was a pretty fun company/battalion sized multi-player RTS game. DoW 2 was a squad based RTS with a multi-player feature so tacked on it looked like the push-pin was ready to fall off. What made DoW so great was the constant replay value of battling against friends over and over on all sorts of player made maps. DoW 2 is a snooze fest once you've played the relatively short campaign. Without fundamental changes to their approach on how multi-player works (DoW 3, essentially) This is as interesting as flushing greenbacks down the toilet. 

Sorry for the rant but DoW 2 was a massive disappointment to me, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah it's gotta be said, whilst I enjoyed the campaign I very quickly lost interest in DOW2. I've taken it off my PC but still play the original. I was never hugely into the multiplayer thing in general, but it was pretty good in the original Dawn of War series; the new DOW2 multiplayer is really quite dull IMHO.

Think I'll give this a miss. At least for those who like DOW2, this should provide some more variety!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't do this bummage of the Blood ravens.

Sick of it now.

I second 'The Wraithlord's comments.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have to agree, with what others have said, DOW2 was a huge dissapointment to me, im not bothered for the multiplayer, the campaign was too easy and far far far too quick not to mention predictable. Dont really want to play marines anyway but if thats what they are going to force on us in single player at least have the decency to have genuine sized squads and plenty of them.
Plus i really miss the bases,its an element 40k was missing until planet strike.
DOW2 is a poor shadow of DOW in my opinon.

Noticed that space marine is PS3 and X box only today too.Cheers Relic !


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah you guys are crazy, multiplayer is what its all about. Why play a game alone when you can play against real people? I hate playing single player things, wheres the fun in playing against something that can't plan or think out a soloution to a problem.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i really like the co-op campaign. battling away with your mate, gaining new levels and wargear and deciding upon the best strategy was good fun to me. the roleplay elements were the icing on my cake. i don't like multiplayer matches. it's all hectic and confusing.
and another good thing: no bases! yeah! i hate this stupid always the same buliding stuff. i'd rather play sim city when i want to raise a merry village. 
so i'm looking forward to the expansion, even though it would have been cool if another race would have been playable in the campaign.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some Chaos pics:










































Gotta admit that the Chaos Marines look pretty bad ass.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

they look badass and they better be badass! I hope anyway!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Um... Graf, It says you can play as chaos... I take that to mean that You can play as chaos... Which is another race... Right? Or did you mean another race APART from marines and Chaos (in which case i look like a mean bastard  )


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

There are enough races to warrant two per expansion pack. Especially since, yet again, imperial guard are already partly in game.

I like DoW. I really do. But I don't like the down sizing (although I like the removal of bases)

This could be ok, but likely will be very bad.

_May _be the first DoW game I dont buy.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Um... Graf, It says you can play as chaos... I take that to mean that You can play as chaos


You can play as Chaos....in multiplayer only. Graf, and myself as well, was referring to the fact that you can't play Chaos in the single player campaign, only the Blood Ravens. That is all well and good if you are into the mp side of the game but for someone like me who has absolutely NO desire to play mp, it sucks donkey balls. To me, if you are going to add a new race and campaign in an expansion pack, make the damn campaign about the new race so they are playable in all aspects of the game.

RTS games are cool and I truly dig DoW2 but I dislike mp in an rts, I have absolutely ZERO interest in playing it. So the fact that I can't play Chaos in single player mode really sucks to me.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> To me, if you are going to add a new race and campaign in an expansion pack, make the damn campaign about the new race so they are playable in all aspects of the game.


that's what i meant. like starcraft does (already in the original game).
but still i will get it. boosting your already existing squad to level 30 in co-op will be fun.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Very very cool! I'll have to actually try to get a new computer to have even the ability to play it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos Ftw!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Um... Graf, It says you can play as chaos... I take that to mean that You can play as chaos... Which is another race... Right? Or did you mean another race APART from marines and Chaos (in which case i look like a mean bastard  )


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

As I have said before, I have yet to buy DoW II and it will remain in that status until Tau are in the game. The only interesting race in it is still Tyranids!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Oops, double post. Wraith, Graf, you can play as chaos in campaign, you just have to turn your BR to chaos. It says you can do this. I like it.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Whoopie. Fucking. Doo.


 I was hoping that Chaos would be the singleplayer campaign too.

I don't mean just using the chaos wargear either.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

1 Race per expansion? Sorry, but THQ can go blow a male hooker. Never mind that once again, you can only play the Blood Ravens (just in case you're not TOTALLY sick of them and their origins-are-a-mystery-because-we-couldn't-be-bothered-to-write-fluff-for-them bollocks). £30 to raise the level cap by 10 for your squads (which I was bored of using by the end of the single player campaign anyway)? Not flighty likely.

I second the opinion that this may be the first DoW game I do not buy, until it's a tenner or can get it second hand for cheap, anyway.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

the game looks quite interesting but i do agree with sethis.


----------



## Concept X (Sep 26, 2009)

Dawn of war 2 ruined the series, taking out the ability to create and manage bases takes the whole fun out of an RTS imo.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the lil video clip on DOW2's website. But, like the majority of everyone else on this thread I was kinda turned off on the 1st game. The mp was SOOOOO slow and it wasn't a mass battle like it used to be. 

Bloodletters and chaos Terminators!!! should've had those in the 1st series. The Chaos Dread looks stupid. 

Won't buy it. Wait for Space Marine for the 360


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Concept X said:


> Dawn of war 2 ruined the series, taking out the ability to create and manage bases takes the whole fun out of an RTS imo.


Ahah, you're kidding right?
DOW was a bad game BECAUSE it had bases.
It doesn't fit the theme at all, and certainly isn't an interesting part of the game when it consists entirely of "Build buildings, make units."

It works for Starcraft because it's a lot MORE than that, for example, building lots of one building to spam units is important.
In DOW, you couldn't make much at once, because it was squads instead of individuals, so that removed a HUGE part of the whole system.

DOW2 is exactly what DOW SHOULD have been, you just don't know what a good game is.


----------



## Concept X (Sep 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Ahah, you're kidding right?
> DOW was a bad game BECAUSE it had bases.
> It doesn't fit the theme at all, and certainly isn't an interesting part of the game when it consists entirely of "Build buildings, make units."
> 
> ...


Its called an opinion mr game critic.

So dont add personal comments about "not knowing" things when its a persons opinion.

I love all the C&C games, AoE games, Warcraft 2+3, Starcraft etc, so the original series of Dawn of War was perfect imo, so i knew i wouldnt of liked DOW 2, and i confirmed that when i played it, its still interested however i feel it lacks in that area.

But i do agree on the squads part, more micro-management would of been great in DoW "1".


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

What were we expecting? This. What happened? This. I don't see why is it a big deal that we were right. And that lousy 37 second long trailer is closer to annoying than interesting. If Chaos would have been given a decent campaign I would have bought this game. I loved DoW, but the second part fails so hard it hurts.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

What a pile of shit, wont even try it if i cant have chaos campaign.


----------

